# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Семинар Peter Rohde "В", "С" 3-5.07.2014, Санкт-Петербург

## Anatolna

Уважаемые любители дрессировки, спортсмены и просто хозяева собак! 
Приглашаем всех желающих принять участие в семинаре по разделам "В" - послушание и "С" - защита, который пройдет в Ленинградской области, в р-не Красного Села. Проводит семинар Peter Rohde - известный немецкий спортсмен мирового уровня, является регулярным участником различных соревнований, в том числе BSP и WUSV, владелец питомника рабочих немецких овчарок «von Peroh» (www.von-peroh.de), тренер-инструктор, фигурант и судья по рабочим качествам SV.

----------


## Anatolna

Организатор мероприятия - Валерий Свищёв, владелец питомника рабочих немецких овчарок "Golttvizen hof" Эстония/Россия, зарегистрированный в 2001 году
Тел.: +7 921 936 07 53

Звоните нам, записывайтесь заранее! Всегда рады видеть Вас на наших мероприятиях!
Количество участников ограничено!

----------


## Anatolna

Фото и видео отчеты с прошлых семинаров Петера вы можете посмотреть:
- на сайте питомника *"Golttvizen hof"*
- на видео-канале питомника на *YouTube.com*

Группа мероприятия Вконтакте - *VK.com*

МЫ БУДЕМ РАДЫ ВСТРЕТИТЬСЯ СО СТАРЫМИ ДРУЗЬЯМИ И ОБРЕСТИ НОВЫХ!!!

----------


## Anatolna

Так же на практическом семинаре Петера Родэ приветствуется участие как фигурантов, так и проводников со своим фигурантом. Вы сможете оттачить свою технику и услышать комментарии/рекомендации от Петера для более эффективной подготовки.

----------

